# [S] Wildstar Trial Key



## haudegen16 (25. September 2014)

Eigentlich sagt der Titel schon alles 
Hat jemand nen Wildstar Trial Key übrig? Würde das Spiel gerne ausprobieren und sehen wie sichs so spielt und die Population so ist Möchte ungern blind kaufen


----------

